# Obama Pardons 9 People



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Pardons Include People Convicted Of Drug Possession, Mutilating Coins*

ERICA WERNER, Associated Press









Getty Images​*WASHINGTON -- *President Barack Obama has granted 
the first pardons of his presidency, to nine people convicted 
of crimes including possessing drugs, counterfeiting and even 
mutilating coins. 
No one well-known was on the list, and some of the crimes 
dated back decades or had drawn little more than a slap on 
the wrist in the first place -- such as the Pennsylvania man 
sentenced in 1963 to probation and a $20 fine for mutilating 
coins. The mutilation of coins occurred when a young Marine 
made dimes out of pennies, cutting the lip off, to use the 
coins in vending machines. 
The White House declined to give details on the cases or comment 
on why these particular people were selected by a president who 
previously had only pardoned Thanksgiving turkeys.

Full Story:
Obama Pardons 9 People - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Can someone explain to my why this dickwad pardoned people with cocaine and drug distribution charges. I think that numb nuts has gone off the deep end of the crazy pool.
(Again)


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

^They were his college dealers.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Presidents usually pardon people before they leave office. Does he know something we don't?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> Presidents usually pardon people before they leave office. Does he know something we don't?


Oh please God and Santa, let this be a sign, it's my only Christmas wishmg_smile:.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

He isn't leaving office until he has succeeded in so altering our system of government (read: socialist tyranny) that the electoral process will be unable to restore the Republic. The vehicles to that end are hidden in the health care reform act and the financial reform act, among others.

Coming soon to a nation near you: Civil War (a real one this time...).

Remember your oath.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

dcs, I fear that you are absolutely correct. Drive me nuts when I speak to some of my liberal friends that tell me I'm nuts yet they dont listen to any of the political talk shows everything is falling right into place, scary times for our republic yet the general masses dont seem to care or have a clue. Yet they can tell you the finalists in dancing with the stars or last nights sports scores. :stomp:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't even have any liberal friends. Anyone who has revealed themselves as a liberal is considered mentally ill in my book.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a feeling that I'd be tar and feathered at a masscops M&G with my pro-universal health care, pro-government regulation and somewhat restricted civil liberties views...:smoke:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

EnforceOfficer said:


> I have a feeling that I'd be tar and feathered at a masscops M&G with my pro-universal health care, pro-government regulation and somewhat restricted civil liberties views...:smoke:


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

cc3915 said:


>


I (and the rest of Canada and Western Europe) just don't get your countries hate-on for universal (not necessarily socialized) and laws granting workers mandatory payed vacations...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

EnforceOfficer said:


> I have a feeling that I'd be tar and feathered at a masscops M&G with my pro-universal health care, pro-government regulation and somewhat restricted civil liberties views...:smoke:


No I dont think so. You live in Canada by your own choice now just imagine Canada changing everything you knew about the country and transforming in to a country say like China, what would you say to that? My point is we live in the United State and were perfectly happy with what it was.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> No I dont think so. You live in Canada by your own choice now just imagine Canada changing everything you knew about the country and transforming in to a country say like China, what would you say to that? My point is we live in the United State and were perfectly happy with what it was.


It's true, Obama is changing things fast, sometimes without thinking things through and without recognizing where other western countries have made mistakes; for example the forced registration of long guns has been a failure in Canada and is being rescinded by the current government...I hope no one in the US ever thinks that by forcing farmer Joe to register his rifles will somehow lower crime, as it doesn't; criminals don't register firearms...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> My point is we live in the United State and were perfectly happy with what it was.


Well, mostly perfectly happy. I could handle some changes. Like, oh let's say, making English the official and only language, holding people accountable for their choices and actions, and providing governement assistance to those in need as a temporary leg up instead of as a lifestyle choice. But, alas, I think the only way I will ever see those changes is to move to Fantasy Land.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I can see govt assistance as a leg up unfortunately I hear time and time again where someone will ask for a little help and they tell them sorry you make too much but if they quit there low paying job they can qualify for "free money". 

Enforce, I think odrama knows EXACTLY what he is doing. As much as I hate him I do not think he is as stupid.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> I can see govt assistance as a leg up unfortunately I hear time and time again where someone will ask for a little help and they tell them sorry you make too much but if they quit there low paying job they can qualify for "free money".


Ya, sitting on welfare in Ontario pays considerably less than a minimum wage ($10.25/hour)...About 15 years ago the provincial government cut welfare payments by %22.5 to make sitting on welfare unattractive, prior to that Ontario had it's first and only socialist (NDP) government that made sitting on welfare more profitable than working, and did so on the back of workers...

To make working even more attractive, Ontario has free dental care for all persons 18 and younger in low income families; there is also medicine coverage for all Ontarians against expensive medications for anyone who doesn't have %100 coverage through work...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Ontario had it's first and only socialist (NDP) government that made sitting on welfare more profitable than working, and did so on the back of workers.....


That is where we are now, there are people in this country that are third generation welfare recipients. I do agree the mandatory vacations would be great, I'm just not willing to sacrifice certain rights to get them.

If you think about it this speech could easily apply to odrama and his healthcare:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JizGkM6gbvQ"]YouTube - Power To The People - Denis Leary Speaks...[/nomedia]


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> If you think about it this speech could easily apply to odrama and his healthcare:
> 
> YouTube - Power To The People - Denis Leary Speaks...


Ya, Demolition Man is a good example of what happens when the government has too much control...

The UK was becoming close to world portrayed in Demolition Man under the Tony Blair and Gordon Brown governments...Luckily the British voters put in a conservative government before the Country fell apart...

---------- Post added at 12:53 ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 ----------



jettsixx said:


> That is where we are now, there are people in this country that are third generation welfare recipients.


You mean where a 15 year old is giving birth with her 31 year old mom and 46 year old grandma in hospital room, both reeking like they washed their faces with a 40 of Colt; Child and Family Services waiting in the next room to seize the newborn...Those of kind of welfare recipients ?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He pardoned a guy who was convicted of mutilating coins. I give him credit on that. Why not? Something tells me, however that this kid would get a 20 year sentence in Levenworth for the same crime, because THIS kid speaks logically about Obama.

Visualizing Obama's budget cuts. [VIDEO]


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I completely disagree with this pardon bullshit all of our Presidents do, they are locked up for a reason.


----------

